# Another gender less silkie!



## awinchell (May 10, 2014)

I cannot tell whether this is a male or female silkie. Any ideas?

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

looking at it's head and tail feathers it's looks like a hen.

Female silkies have even rounded feathers on their head whilst males have streamers... 
The tail on males are normally raised also with streamers.

However can depend on age as the difference probably starts to be apparent at about 14 -16 weeks at a guess.



Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

sideways said:


> looking at it's head and tail feathers it's looks like a hen.
> 
> Female silkies have even rounded feathers on their head whilst males have streamers...
> The tail on males are normally raised also with streamers.
> ...


Thinking the same.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

Agree pullet.. I don't see any streamers! So pretty!!


----------



## awinchell (May 10, 2014)

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

